# use of colloidial silver



## momuv4 (May 8, 2002)

Has anyone tried using colloidial silver? There has been some indication of a connection between IBS and small intestine bacterial overgrowth in many cases. I have researched colloidial silver and it is a broad-spectrum antibiotic that can be made at home with no apparent side effects. I thought that a combination regimine of colloidial silver and live-culture yogurt might help.


----------



## goombo (Jun 16, 2002)

I too was interested when I read that 80% of IBS sufferers were found to have bacteria overgrowth. I started using colloidal silver about 10 months ago. Within a week I started to feel much better so have stayed with it since than. On a scale of 1 to 10 I think the IBS control is about 8. Most of the time I feel good far better than I did for the last 3 years. If I go off the silver for more than 3 to 4 days the IBS seems to return. I would been keen to hear of others who may be on it.I currently drink 250mls per day approx 5ppm which I make using silver electrodes and a 12 volt transformer.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

PLEASERead this before using colloidal silver. http://together.net/~rjstan/ The association between IBS and bacterial overgrowth is NOT that good.The PRELIMINARY study found that people SENT to a clinic FOR bacterial overgrowth that had IBS symptoms was 80% using a test that some researchers consider unreliable because it tends to give too many false positive (you got nothing except a positive test result...nothing really is there) results under some conditions.K.


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

I'm afraid I must agree with Kmottus regarding the use of colloidal silver. It can be dangerous.


----------



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

I have used colloidal silver for years as a natural antibiotic noproblems with it and have not had to use conventional antibiotocs at all since but even better for the intestines and possible overgrowth is oil of oregano/oregamax in pill form......


----------



## Snitmom (Aug 15, 2002)

Negative Nannies! Oh my my... Colloidal silver being issued a warning by the pill-people is just too bizzaRe. There is very little danger - I heard some people lose the Villi in the gut from C.silver, but most pharmacueticals do that too and nobody ever raised the issue. Its getting really irritating to be told "don't get personal" here and then let these posts sit there being totally negative towards ALL NATURAL PROCESSES. We are in a section for alternatives,fergawdssakes... Use natural until dead, then start the pharmacueticals, methinks. It will do less harm that way. Or can't I say this, even in the "Alternative section"?


----------



## kristell (Mar 6, 2003)

Sluggo, you are correct. Silver in that small of a dose is harmless. The pill people will do everything except come in to our house and force us to swallow.Garlic is a much better treatment than silver -- IMO.Kmottus is poorly informed on many subjects. However, she does have some good knowledge. Therefore, she is not all bad.


----------

